# Best Vocational School in Brisbane



## Helpmee

Hi,

I currently have a valid student visa and enrolled in vocational school in Sydney doing my CertIV. This is my second term, so I will be eligible to transfer out.

I'm moving to Brisbane and need to transfer to a new school but didn't want to just go via agent again who place students to schools they have a partnership with. I've done that and regretted my decision, as my school in Syd is absolutely awful.

We all know that international students attending vocational schools are not really here to study, so by "best" I meant a school that has relaxed rules and easy schoolwork. There are such schools in Syd but I had no idea when I first applied for a student visa. 

Thanks!


----------



## Monaco

Helpmee said:


> Hi,
> 
> We all know that international students attending vocational schools are not really here to study, so by "best" I meant a school that has relaxed rules and easy schoolwork. Thanks!


Have a look at Brisbane North Tafe.

I have had experience with them, and thought they were very slack.


----------



## John Clip

Cert 4 in what ?? need that info to help with a meaningful answer..


----------



## ismt

You can consider ISMT


----------

